# Corsair Vengeance Vs. Kingston Technology HyperX



## happy (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, so I have a pair of Corsair Vengeance 8GB and a pair of Kingston Technology HyperX 8GB.  I tried both of the memory and don't notice any difference in terms of speediness.  Why is the Corsair a bit pricier?  What is the advantage of having the Corsair over the Kingston?  Both were set to 1600mhz but I don't notice that the Corsair is faster than the Kingston.  Is there like a test to see which memory is better?  I just want to know why the Corsair is a bit expensiver thats all and which one I should keep.

Thanks


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 3, 2012)

well, looking at a site that shows the specifications (newegg.com)

1. Its a $2 difference. So the same.
2. You wouldnt notice a difference as they are the exact same speed and timings. Do you notice the difference between a pound of feathers and a pound of bricks on a scale?
3. The only difference appears to be the voltage. Corsair is 1.5 and the Kingston is 1.65. the corsair may be binned better is all.

You wouldnt notice the difference in 2133Mhz CL9 ram vs 1600Mhz CL9 ram. Ram is not the bottleneck outside of benchmarking mostly. You sure dont 'notice' it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 3, 2012)

Sell both and get some Samsung Greens. True story

/Implying that people can notice ram differences with Sandy Bridge


----------



## happy (Apr 4, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Corsair is 1.5 and the Kingston is 1.65. the corsair may be binned better is all.



So lower the voltage makes the corsair better?  I guess I'll just keep the Corsair and give the Kingston away.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 4, 2012)

No, I would say the lower voltage just means different chips.  The Samsungs Fourstaff was talking about are 1.35v IIRC.


----------

